# three boxes



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's pics of a couple boxes that I did a couple years ago, that are now dust collectors in the house. The learning curve was pretty steep back then, and there are definately things I would do differently today. 

The first is a birdseye maple, curly maple, and wanut box. I used my incra system for the dovetails, which were a nightmare because of the tendency of the birdseye to tear out. 

The second is an aborted project...Sort of. During installation, one of the walnut hinges I made broke on the inside of the box. Probably a grain orientation issue. 

The third is a box I built as a jewelry box for my wife before she was my wife. It is birdseye and walnut. I made it in secret in a couple evenings, put the engagement ring's box in it, and when she saw it and opened it....The rest is history!


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

Great boxes, wow very impressive. It's posts like these that prevent me from showing any of my work...lol They are very nice, great job.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Really great boxes.

How did you get the walnut edging on the dovetails?

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> How did you get the walnut edging on the dovetails?


George beat me to it. Fantastic work. Since I joined this forum, I have a new point of view on boxes. They don't have to be a simple square. Dovetail joinery, contrasting woods, shaped lids, dovetail splines etc. really make the difference. Again, fantastic work.
Ken
:thumbsup::thumbsup: (2 thumbs up!!)


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very very nice - great design!!


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks fellas. The walnut in the dovetail is done with the incra jig. It is called a double double dovetail. Basically glue two pieces together with a dovetail joint, and then run another dovetail cut into the joint (the walnut half in this case). It will make you pull your hair out, but looks cool when it is done.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow! I love these and a great idea for a ring presentation to your bride! How could she say no with such great packaging! :yes: Good for you.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Are you saying the termite has a great package?:laughing:
By the way termite, nice work on the boxes. I too have never bothered to make any. But after seeing some of these, it looks like a fun project. I am waiting for my kehoe jig to show up. I want to make a cigar humidor. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful boxes. The first one is my fav.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> John,
> Are you saying the termite has a great package?:laughing:
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


 
Mike, I'm not sure how to respond to this.:laughing: I'll leave that one for Mrs. Termite to comment.:no:

John


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

jdixon said:


> Mike, I'm not sure how to respond to this.:laughing: I'll leave that one for Mrs. Termite to comment.:no:
> 
> John


When I proposed, she said yes. :brows:

Firehawk, I'd like to try my hand at cigar humidors too. I don't smoke them, but think that building one might offer some new challenges that the average jewelry box doesn't. Getting the lid to seal up right is probably a real fun time. If you build one, be sure to post some pics during production.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Stunning work thekctermite.


----------



## djnoble (Mar 11, 2009)

Please forgive an ignorant question here. What are the dark lines outlying your joints? In the first box for example (although I think the same is true for all three) there is what appears to be about 1/8" of darker line highlighting all the joints, is this just a darker wood glued in to complicate matters, or am I missing something elementry? I'm new to joinery, so I'm sure it's a basic principle I'm just unaware of. 

Ineradicable boxes by the way. Truly inspiring. 

d


----------

